# Homelink Garage door opener



## tmaster0690 (Aug 7, 2006)

I have a 2K Maxima SE with that "nifty" homelink garage door opener. I have read how to program it, and tried to do so, but with no luck. Is there any tricks or tips you could tell me. I just messed with it for about an hour and i really can't figure it out. It blinks slow at first, then, with me holding my tranciever button and the homelink button for a few seconds it blinks fast. Thats supposed to be it, but it hasn't worked on any of my 6 garage doors. Any help would be much appriciated!

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

That didn't work for me either. There is an additional procedure using the "training" button on your garage door opener unit that most use. Its on page 2-35 to 2-36 of your manual under Rolling Code Programming. That should work.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Did you say..."all 6"...garage doors?

Damn, pics please?


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Did you say..."all 6"...garage doors?
> 
> Damn, pics please?


 I didn't even catch that....


----------



## tmaster0690 (Aug 7, 2006)

Yes i did say all 6... I have a 3 bay garage attached to my house, and a seperate 3 bay garage across my driveway. I tried to program any and all of the doors, none worked. 

Puppetmaster, i dont have a manual, could you possibly tell me what it says to do, or link me to somewhere that does? 

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

tmaster0690 said:


> Puppetmaster, i dont have a manual, could you possibly tell me what it says to do, or link me to somewhere that does?


You can download one here: 

http://www.courtesyparts.com/nissan-manual/index.html


----------



## tmaster0690 (Aug 7, 2006)

Thank you PuppetMaster. It must be that i have a "rolling code" or something, I will try it a little bit later and keep you informed.

Thanks again,
Scott


----------



## speedy6 (Aug 12, 2006)

tmaster0690 said:


> Thank you PuppetMaster. It must be that i have a "rolling code" or something, I will try it a little bit later and keep you informed.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Scott


I had the same issue when I first bought my max. Besides the rolling code, you should have the reset "learn" button on your garage and should be good go!


----------



## biglux1 (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks alot this thread helped bunches


----------



## acidjake75 (Dec 10, 2006)

Maxima.org Forums - View Single Post - who knows how to program garage door buttons?

Might be the same info in the manual - worked for me just fine though, thought I would share.


----------



## fgoodyear (Mar 18, 2005)

Mine wouldn't program either. My mother-in-law bought a new Saturn Aura that has thwe homelink. Her instructions were better. You have to reset or have the transmitter inside the garage relearn the code when you set the car. Then it will work fine. In 2000 there weren't rollomg codes, I guess. So it was figured out later


----------

